

GameBoy Advance Emulator coming to iOS 7. No Jailbreak required - carbonr
http://gba4iosapp.com/
Remember GBA4iOS? It was a gameboy advance emulator on iOS that used a AppStore enterprise bug to bring emulator to everyone without a jailbreak. Apple closed that bug but now its back with version 2.0 and the website has a countdown which will finish tonight.
======
yifanlu
Yes jailbreak required.

From site: How can I install GBA4iOS? Unlike other apps for iOS, you can not
install GBA4iOS from the App Store. Until GBA4iOS 2.0 is released, you can
download version 1.6 from iEmulators, run by Start3rs, an awesome group of
people who are beta testing GBA4iOS 2.0. To install, open the link on your iOS
device, and follow the instructions at the top of the page.

------
thomassnielsen
It seems like they are using iOS Enterprise distribution. It'll work fine
until Apple finds out and blocks their signature and shuts down their
developer account.

Edit: Also be adviced that this means Apple hasn't screened this app for
malware and privacy issues.

------
samweinberg
I guess this means it'll be browser based, but the screenshots make it look
like a native app. Hmm.

~~~
tmikaeld
A wrapper maybe?

Even if it's only a wrapper, Apple may not approve it.

